# My new 585



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

The 585 frame retails for GBP2,000 here in the UK. Just before Christmas I saw a f&f on the net in my size for GBP1,200. What could I do but hit "buy"?? I spent January & February getting bits together and built it up last week: here's the result. I'm waiting for good weather to ride it, but if it rides as good as it looks I'll be a happy man!

Spec:
Look 585 Origin (size L)
DT Swiss Mon Chasserale wheels (1450g)
Michelin Pro light tyres
Campag Record ergos
Campag Record brakes
Campag Chorus UT chainset
Campag Chorus front and rear mechs
Deda Zero 100 stem (110mm)
Deda Nero bars (42cm)
Deda Blackstick seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbono saddle
Elite carbon bottle cages


----------



## sshakari (Jan 20, 2006)

Great buy and a fantastic ride!!! Congrats I am sure it will give you many fun miles.

The same thing for the same frame happened to me in Dec 07. Could not resist the price, bought the frame and built it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

UcannotBsirius said:


> I'm waiting for good weather to ride it, but if it rides as good as it looks I'll be a happy man!


What was wrong with the weather on the day that these pictures were taken?

If I had a new ride on a day like that I sure wouldn't be taking pictues of my bike, I'd be riding.

I too have the 585 and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*nice*

Very nice Indeed


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

ewitz said:


> What was wrong with the weather on the day that these pictures were taken?
> 
> If I had a new ride on a day like that I sure wouldn't be taking pictues of my bike, I'd be riding.
> 
> I too have the 585 and you won't be disappointed.



It poured down about 15 minutes after I took those pictures - good old British weather!!! Also the roads are covered in filth still and very greasy (I came off my winter bike a few weeks back when I lost the front tyre coming into a corner), hence it's staying in the cellar for a while.

Roll on Spring!!!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Super classy. I like it.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool as snow! Now I really want a 585.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

That is the nicest white 585 I've ever seen!!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice....how do you like those DTs?


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*Those wheels look fantastic with the white frame ...*

Those wheels look fantastic with the white frameset.

I too was attracted to a 585 by a fantastic deal. I just picked up a new, black, 2007 585 on ebay for $2500 USD from a dealer in California. I stripped it down and sold all the parts on ebay, leaving me with a net cost for the frame/fork/headset of almost exactly $1,000 USD. I can't wait to build it up this weekend.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

JBF said:


> Those wheels look fantastic with the white frameset.
> 
> I too was attracted to a 585 by a fantastic deal. I just picked up a new, black, 2007 585 on ebay for $2500 USD from a dealer in California. I stripped it down and sold all the parts on ebay, leaving me with a net cost for the frame/fork/headset of almost exactly $1,000 USD. I can't wait to build it up this weekend.



You got a great deal! Be sure to post some pics. I too couldn't resist and ordered a new 585 Ultra today! Damn this forum.  My 555, which I love, will be up for sale soon. Can only imagine how much better the 585 will be. :thumbsup:


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

varian72 said:


> Nice....how do you like those DTs?


I did a few hundred miles on them at the end of last Summer on my Litespeed Sirius, having used Campag Protons on it for the last 4-5 years.

They feel very nice indeed, the main, VERY noticeable trait they have is how fast they accelerate, especially uphill. On long climbs at a steady pace I can't feel a lot of difference compared to the Protons, but jump out of the saddle and give it some and the bike just takes off with the DT's on.

Two reasons I bought them were 1) they are rebuildable with a normal spoke wrench, and 2) they were a good price - GBP 380.00. The only problem was they didn't go that well on my Litespeed, so I just HAD to buy a white frame to hang them on....!!!!


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

I am in love with your bike. Beautiful


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

UcannotBsirius,

How are the wheels doing? I am very intersted in a pair. I know they are light and stiff, but how durable and reliable are they? I was reading that some people were seeing cracks in their rear rr1.1 rim which this wheel uses, and dt now uses a double eyelet version on the heavier 1450, not the mon chasseral. There are some rough roads here, and i'm 85kg now (haven't been riding), but 75kg and less at my peak. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

white hubs? I love it!

try a black saddle with black tape if you ever get bored, it makes the white on the frame pop some more


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

dumalam said:


> UcannotBsirius,
> 
> How are the wheels doing? I am very intersted in a pair. I know they are light and stiff, but how durable and reliable are they? I was reading that some people were seeing cracks in their rear rr1.1 rim which this wheel uses, and dt now uses a double eyelet version on the heavier 1450, not the mon chasseral. There are some rough roads here, and i'm 85kg now (haven't been riding), but 75kg and less at my peak. What do you think? Thanks.



Well I've only done about 400 miles on them on the Look, plus about the same again when I had them on my Litespeed. Given the low mileage they're holding up fine - still totally true and the roads round here are terrible, especially at this time of year when thay have been ravaged by the winter weather and the local council hasn't got round to making repairs yet. I weigh around 150lbs so a bit less than you and really have no concerns about durability. One of the reasons I bought them was that they use standard spokes and nipples so if you do damage them it's easy to fix them yourself, or get your LBS to (they come with a nice nipple wrench) - try doing that with Ksyriums!

In short I'm very pleased with them and would certainly buy another pair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm happy to hear that they're doing well. It's either going to be them or a custom build I think. Appreciate your reply.


----------

